# what is this cage?!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I had a hamster cage years ago, aquired it from the pet shop I worked in as we discontinued them to go with a new supplier.

Anyway- it was the same style as a zoo zone, plastic base, see thru plastic top with a large opening wire door in the lid.

But it had attachment holes to expand it and a shelf. Also it wasn't tiny like for dwarf hammys it was for a syrian or a gerbil.


At the moment I have a gerbil tank, which I made a hole in the mesh lid, to attache a rotastak dining room and wheel.


But hammy has decided to use one of the shelves in the tank as the loo, and the only way to get the lid off the tank is to take the tube attaching the dining room off. 


So I am looking for something a little easier to get into to clean, but something that doesn't have bars as he is a serious chewer!


Can anyone tell me what the make/name of a cage I am looking for so I can find it? I seem to only be able to find small cages and he does like to run about alot.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would guess at a FOP cage? FOP Articoli accessori per animali - Prodotti: Gabbie Piccoli Roditori

i still want a charlie prestige FOP Articoli accessori per animali - GABBIA CRICETO CHARLIE PRESTIGE :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh that looks good!

I want the maze thingy too!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I found it!

it was made by pet products distribution, I have found the one I want now just need to sell the one I have so I can get it 

Buddy Deluxe Hamster Cage 60x36x28cm With Clear Top | eBay UK


----------

